# Extraño armar amplificadores. la triste realidad:



## horacio (Mar 11, 2009)

hola que tal .les comento que soy de mendoza argentina soy aficionado al audio y tengo varios amplificadores en mi haber ,pero lamentablemente hace un par de años no he construido mas debido a la cantidad de dinero que debo gastar porque no encuentro un vendedor confiable de componentes.venden un 90 porciento  trucho que se quema,y como no hay garantia nada se puede hacer.es muy triste y me da bronca.espero esta situacion cambie de una vez por todas chauuu


----------



## Dano (Mar 11, 2009)

No entiendo.

Que es una afirmación? una pregunta?

Si es una afirmación, pues moveré el tema a offtopic.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> ....Que es una afirmación? una pregunta?......


Creo que es una reflexión en vos alta (O mas bien en mano sobre teclado).

Y si, es un problema molesto lidiar con calidades dudosas provenientes de proveedores aún mas dudosos.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahora se puede comprar por internet...   

hay casas de electrónica en Buenos Aires que hacen envíos, yo no las probé porque no estoy muy lejos, pero podés ponerte en contacto.

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/indexhtml.htm

http://www.microelectronicash.com/

Hay algunas mas pero no las tengo presentes.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2009)

También tenes a Electrocomponentes, que son los representantes de Motorola, así que tienen todo de Freescale y mucho de ON SEMI.
www.electrocomponentes.com.ar
A esta gente siempre les compré componentes originales y de primera línea, y los precios que tienen son totalmente normales (es mas, los transistores de potencia me salen mas caros en San Juan que comprarles a ellos...si no fuera por el flete).

Tambien tenes a GM Electrónica (www.gmelectronica.com.ar), son medio careros pero tienen muchas cosas.

Saludos!


----------



## diego_z (Mar 13, 2009)

bueno tambien tenes esta casa que si bien no es de las mas baratas es bien segura la calidad y el envio http://www.dicomse.com.ar/


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2009)

Si buscas proveedores, no hay mejor lista que la consignada en nuestra wiki:

witronica.com/tabla_proovedores 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hablando de proveedores.*

Seria bueno que los Foristas Colombianos aporten mas direcciones, *! Solo una ¡.*
Respecto a los foristas Españoles *¿ Que esperan ?* las únicas 3 direcciones que hay de España las puse yo que no soy de allí.
Méjico: No puedo creer que solo publicaran *! 3 direcciones ¡*

Venezuela, Bolivia, Uruguay, Perú, Chile, Ecuador,Paraguay: *"! Ausentes SIN aviso ¡" *

Si quieren contribuir con direcciones lo pueden hacer por aquí:
Tiempos con el microcontrolador PIC 16F84A

o si se animan por la misma *Wiki-Foro*
Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ... Seria bueno que los Foristas Colombianos aporten mas direcciones, *! Solo una ¡.*




Tienes razón  ops:,  voy a hacer mi contribución.

Saludos.


----------

